# Why I hate eBay :P



## doeo (Jul 5, 2010)

WHY I HATE EBAY:
The other day I was browsing the Pokemon stuff they had their and I realized I wanna complete my national Pokedex on Pokemon Pearl so I decided to order a bunch of old Pokemon games to help me. I found a user selling Fire Red and Leaf Green which is exactly what I wanted. Apparently that user had 99% Positive feedback. Pretty good prices too! Wow. I ordered both games omgyay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They arrive. Boxes are damaged badly, take a look!





I thought "Umm.. Ookay that must be cause of the delivery."

I open the package... WUT NO WIRELESS ADAPTER? I'VE BEEN SCAMMED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sticker on my game is obviously fake.

If the sticker is fake, I shouldn't have a doubt the game is fake. I mean cm'on, the game resets like every time I open it and it says "The save file is corrupted". Then I have to restart the whole game and whatnot.

I mean I guess the sticker should look more like my other Leaf Green game _(Other than the one I ordered from this prick, I got this one cause I wanted to sell it in school since I got it for a good deal, but I kept it for my self cause it was real.)_

Compare:





My Fake Fire Red game comes with THREE MANUALS. THEY'RE ALL THE SAME. All english, exact same text. I'm pretty sure those manuals are fake too, cause look whats written in them.

Meh 3 manuals:





Now, I don't know what kind of fake manual this is, but maybe the following photo should explain everything.





LOLWUT.

Well the box is original. Only the box. What a waste of cash for a game that keeps resetting over and over.

Why I hate eBay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:yayamazon:

And yes I know this isn't exactly the best section to post this, but I couldn't find a better one.


----------



## Magmorph (Jul 5, 2010)

Try sending it back? If the seller has 99% positive feedback, chances are he won't want you lowering it.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 5, 2010)

XD I laughed so hard at the manual text


----------



## metamaster (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol the old man. I had the same problem with Kirby and the amazing mirrors. The fake game had a bunch of languages (something the original doesn't have) but it wouldn't save.


----------



## Salax (Jul 5, 2010)

Speaking of an eBay fail, look what I just got:


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got 50 pts in the snake game in OP's sig


----------



## Chaz. (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats a real bad fake, ebay is flooded with them. Dont buy them off ebay. I bought too many fakes I now leave it alone for games apart from when I see the cartridges because you can tell if they are. Also, if they listing brand new its a fake for sure.


----------



## Jax (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought a fake (but fully functional) copy on Chrono Trigger on eBay once, and the seller fully reimbursed me after I complained about the product. I suggest you do the same, and threaten to notify eBay about the selling of forgeries.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahah A pretty good manual there


----------



## Urza (Jul 6, 2010)

It's your fault for not actually _checking_ the feedback, instead relying on only their percentage.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 6, 2010)

Text saved.
That was just too fake to be good.

Bitch about it, you'll get your money back.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 6, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> I open the package... WUT NO WIRELESS ADAPTER? I'VE BEEN SCAMMED



Admittedly, later on after the initial release, not every copy came with the wireless adapter.  The ones that did had a special label on the front.

But goddamn, I also hate all those f***ing fake Pokemon games on eBay.  There've got to be more of those than bootlegs of any other game; period.  There also seem to be more fake ones than legit cartridges, which pisses me off (even though I have all the GBA pokemon games I want... I still hate seeing those goddamn fakes).


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 6, 2010)

im pretty sure the box is also fake

the original has a logo on the front adverting the new wireless system which each game came with one
the players choice version (which says it on the top with a yellow bar) doesnt have the logo and doesnt come with it


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 6, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> im pretty sure the box is also fake
> 
> the original has a logo on the front adverting the new wireless system which each game came with one
> the players choice version (which says it on the top with a yellow bar) doesnt have the logo and doesnt come with it



Yeah.  They sure put a lot of effort into the packaging of the fakes, though... what morons.  Those bastards that sell fake Pokemon games on eBay are the worst kind of scum.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh man, I got a good laugh from that manual. May I ask how much you paid for the games?


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got a fake Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald off ebay once.It had a little japanese/chinese sticker on each cartridge.After about 1 week it said something about save file deleted and it restarted my game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then when I started the game off again and tried to save, it said "Save succesful" then I turned it off then back on...Thats when my save disappered AGAIN.Anyway it still does it, I eventually bought a proper Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald from the shops.
I hate eBay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                       Don't use eBay


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)

i've really only had problems on ebay from
sellers from china.
either won't send item, or is broken upon arrival.


----------



## Costello (Jul 6, 2010)

apparently the manual text was taken from here:
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/frlgfeatures.html
(found with a quick google search)

we should tell them that some bootleg fuckers are leeching off their site contents


----------



## Parablank (Jul 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> apparently the manual text was taken from here:
> http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/frlgfeatures.html
> (found with a quick google search)
> 
> we should tell them that some bootleg fuckers are leeching off their site contents


lol. 

I also had some pretty bad experiences. I got a fake PSP battery, that only held up to about 4 hours? 

D:


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 6, 2010)

A lot of the eBay sellers are shit scared of bad feedback so a quick email should clear things up. I also seem to get ripped a lot on eBay, for example when I ordered my new headphones they told me about a week for delivery. After 2 months and shit loads of emails I said I wanted my money back and I was leaving bad feedback...they arrived the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...on another note, I think you have the same laptop as one of mine, lol.(It looks very similar in the images)


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow classy sales tactic having the right box and all the wrong contents.  About nearly 10 years ago I stopped buying from ebay Gameboy Advance stuff as it was going bad fast, never was sure why most stuff before then was and still remains legit but I guess since the storage was small and out of date multicarts were the way to go.  DS I was ok with for a little, but once that card was cracked I saw a majority of shit up there was fraud or suspect of it so I stopped on those too.  Sadly all you can trust anymore are disc based games and even then I suppose you got a chance of a fraud but if there's a pic it's far easier than doing 20 questions about a cart/card.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol That is manuel is freaking hilarious.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I almost shat myself upon reading the manual text.


----------



## doeo (Jul 6, 2010)

magmorph: Well this stuff is like 6 months back, but I recently posted it out of boredom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I guess it's too late to be complaining now.
GameWinner: Yeah same xD
metamaster: man that sucks ..
Salax: Is that like a one way ticket to non-stop jizzing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah I guess that really sucks.
Julian Sidewind: If you're talking about my sig then lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(I don't know what OP means.)_
Chaz: Yeah I learned my lesson... lol ebay sucks. Brand new doesn't exactly mean fake though. Some people mean "Brand New" as in untouched, unopened.
Jax: Too late to be complaining now, this was like months back. but posted out of boredom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Infinite Zero: Want one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have THREE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I know they're awesome
Urza: Well.. things happen :3
Hells Malice: Will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TM2-Megatron: Hm.. But what pissed me off is that it was written pretty much all over the box and manual that it included the wireless adapter.
And for your second post, yes I agree.
Joe 88: I haz no idea
Jundeezy: I forgot but the guy's name was Mastergamepro I guess... check it on ebay.
Oh man that manual... it's just insane XD
Falcon27252: Yeah ebay sucks. I only use it to know the prices of stuff then I check amazon. I learned my lesson pretty well. I feel bad for you it was THREE games you got as fakes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



johncenafan427: oh man you should check out chinamart where I live. I got a $4 R/C helicopter, made of foam and bubblewrap and stuff XD broke on the first day
Costello: Yeah that is exactly what's written in my manual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't really call it a manual but...
Parablank: lol 4 hours
ca_michelbach: lol yeah Im gonna try messing with that seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh yeah and my laptop is an Acer Aspire 5536G. All the newest models of Aspires have similar keyboards.
Vampire Hunter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah... i guess
supersonic5000: lol I know right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Chaz_: Yeah? Well I got dhierria


----------



## joybeba6679 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, first, its your fault, Ebay is full of scammers but that doesnt mean everyone on ebay is one. NEVER buy from someone who has les than 99.7%, yours had 99% thats too low. Second, you just bought cuz u were blinded by having the games, didnt even checked his feedback, which, with a 99% must have a lot of negatives. Next time, extensively check sellers feedback and never buy from someone with less than 99.7%. Try and find the 100%s with a lot of feedback, which means they are good sellers...


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 6, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> Joe 88: I haz no idea


basically these are the real boxes















and this is one that came with the fake game


----------



## doeo (Jul 6, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Ok, first, its your fault, Ebay is full of scammers but that doesnt mean everyone on ebay is one. NEVER buy from someone who has les than 99.7%, yours had 99% thats too low. Second, you just bought cuz u were blinded by having the games, didnt even checked his feedback, which, with a* 99% must have a lot of negatives.* Next time, extensively check sellers feedback and never buy from someone with less than 99.7%. Try and find the 100%s with a lot of feedback, which means they are good sellers...
> 
> Whoa! At least 99.7? Well... I'm not really an everyday online shopper so I don't know much. I'm not EXACTLY blaming eBay... It's just the fact that MOST of the fake stuff people order comes from eBay, and how most sellers are liers just pisses me off. Well, it's not my fault... But I guess on the other hand I wasn't right either. I'll be more careful, no need to start flaming... and thanks. Although I didn't quite understand the bold part up there. I understood the rest.
> 
> ...



Wow... So is this fake of mine kind of famous? I thought it's one of those cheap stuff you'd only see once in a life time.
Cause yeah it's exactly the second one.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

I just noticed that the game cartridge was RUBY.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Jul 6, 2010)

You do understand the difference between 99% and 99.7% right???? In ebay, 0.7 means a lot, just be more carefull next time...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> magmorph: Well this stuff is like 6 months back, but I recently posted it out of boredom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm kinda confused... Didn't you post this on here for us to comment on?


----------



## neotank19 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rule number one for buying on ebay: Don't buy anything you can't see a real picture of.

Ebay is a good place to buy used games from if you know what you are doing. Mainly buying from other gamers who are selling their game to get some money back to buy themselves new games. (I do this myself) Never buy something with a "stock" picture or when the seller has many copies of the same game listed.

To the creator of this post: If I were you I Would open a dispute case agaist him asap and file it for receiving an item not as described. Also write how you can prove it is a fake. Ebay will refund your money. Sellers no longer have instant access to the funds received from selling game, Paypal now places holds on the money received from game sales in case of fraudulent cases such as this.

Also leave him negative feed back when it's all over! The feedback system on ebay has been changed as well, a buyer may leave negative feedback but can never receive negative feedback from the seller! I hope you really give it to this loser. good luck


----------



## Salax (Jul 7, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> im pretty sure the box is also fake
> 
> the original has a logo on the front adverting the new wireless system which each game came with one
> the players choice version (which says it on the top with a yellow bar) doesnt have the logo and doesnt come with it


Not all of them, mine's completely legit and didn't.


----------



## doeo (Jul 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will try... but a nooby issue thats troubling me is not being able to search for sellers by name. Any one can help me? XD


----------



## neotank19 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://hub.ebay.com/community you can search for any seller on ebay there.


----------



## doeo (Jul 7, 2010)

He has 100% positive feedback?!?!?! Is that even possible


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> johncenafan427: oh man you should check out chinamart where I live. I got a $4 R/C helicopter, made of foam and bubblewrap and stuff XD broke on the first day



see what i mean?
never buy from chinese sellers, unless u live in china of course.


----------



## doeo (Jul 7, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> doeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lollll
not being racist against china but like
it's just too extreme XD


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2010)

You can never buy a real pokemon game from ebay, ever.
My boy friend once bought me a Pokemon Platinum from a user with 100% positive feedback. When we got it, we got two of them, both of them in white thick fake boxes, the covers were just photocopies of the real cover, the manual was the real deal interestingly enough, and both games were clearly fake. They both also had two different save problems, one won't save, the other took forever to save and only saved once. I even tried switching out the save file from my flashcart and got the same thing. Then I looked at the rom and it was like 25KB and when I real rom from the real card my boy friend has and it was totally different.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol no racism implied.
just saying, i've purchased from chinese sellers b4, 
haven't been satisfied.
one seller never shipped the item, luckily it was just $.99 headphones.
the other CLAIMED to be a US Seller, but item was shipped from china.
That's another thing: If "US SELLER" is plastered all over the item picture, they probably aren't actually a US Seller.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 7, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> That's another thing: If "US SELLER" is plastered all over the item picture, they probably aren't actually a US Seller.


That's the thing. The seller _is_ in the US, its just that the item they are selling is in China.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i bought a PS2 to USB adaptor from ebay,
and it had "US SELLER" all over it.
shipped from china.
didn't work.
but was refunded money after complaining!!!!


----------



## doeo (Jul 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> You can never buy a real pokemon game from ebay, ever.
> My boy friend once bought me a Pokemon Platinum from a user with 100% positive feedback. When we got it, we got two of them, both of them in white thick fake boxes, the covers were just photocopies of the real cover, the manual was the real deal interestingly enough, and both games were clearly fake. They both also had two different save problems, one won't save, the other took forever to save and only saved once. I even tried switching out the save file from my flashcart and got the same thing. Then I looked at the rom and it was like 25KB and when I real rom from the real card my boy friend has and it was totally different.
> 
> 
> ...



lol awezome!


----------

